# Lucky break for a fox cub



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A blinded fox cub left for dead by a speeding car has been helped back to health by his unusual pals - Democratic Underground=[]


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Daaaawww!! That is so sweet! Love the photos.


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

A beautiful story : victory:


----------

